# What breed is my cat?



## Bubbles20 (Feb 1, 2021)

Her name is bubbles and I’ve had her since 2011. I’m from England and I got her when she was a kitten and I would like to know what breed she is! X


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

She's so cute!! to me, she looks like a Maine Coone breed she's really tiny though many it's just me how many pounds is she do you know?


----------



## Bubbles20 (Feb 1, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> She's so cute!! to me, she looks like a Maine Coone breed she's really tiny though many it's just me how many pounds is she do you know?


I thought maybe she could be but she’s quite light. I don’t know how many pounds but not as big as the ones on google images


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yeah, I have a whole book on cat breeds and stuff but I can't find one that looks like her though but I like the name! I've always wanted a kitten everybody tells me there a lot of work!


----------



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Is he big or little? Weigh him if you can.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful, long haired, Calico cat! Hard to tell from that particular picture, but also possibly 'Dilute' Calico, which means, colors aren't as intense!
😸🐾🐾


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

As you see, she has some tabby markings, therefore, she's a "tabico," (calico and tabby.) As for her breed, she looks like moggie, but a beautiful one at that!


----------

